# How do I find out contact details for Apartment Management Company



## bazermc (15 Jun 2013)

Hi All

I need to contact the Apartment Management Company which runs the complex beside my property, however I don't know who the company is.  

I have tried googling etc but I am unable to find the contact details and I don't know anybody who lives in the complex to simply ask.

Can anybody please advise how I obtain the name of the Management Company?

Cheers

Bazermc


----------



## jdwex (15 Jun 2013)

Are there any notices in the development? Take a look at  and see if your complex is there.


----------



## bazermc (15 Jun 2013)

Actually I may have found it by searching the name of the apartment complex on cro.ie

And the results showed a c/o address for an apartment management company.


----------



## jdwex (15 Jun 2013)

Yeah, the address of the Owner's Management Company is often c/o that of the Management Agent they have employed.


----------

